# Pinselgröße mit Mausrad ändern



## Scalary (7. Dezember 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

hab grad schon gegooglet und die Suchfunktion genutzt, bin aber leider nicht fündig geworden:

*Gib es eine Möglichkeit in PS CS3 mit dem Mausrad die Größe des Pinsels zu ändern.*

Alles was ich gefunden habe drehte sich ums zoomen...


Gruß und vorab schonmal besten Dank für eure Antworten...

Scalary


----------



## ink (7. Dezember 2009)

Schmeiß mich um wenn ich mich irre, aber kannst du in den Voreinstellungen, besser gesagt dem Shortcutmenü, nicht das Mausrad damit belegen?
Bin mir ziemlich sicher.

Grüße


----------



## Alexander Groß (7. Dezember 2009)

Hallo.



Scalary hat gesagt.:


> *Gib es eine Möglichkeit in PS CS3 mit dem Mausrad die Größe des Pinsels zu ändern.*




Nein.

In CS4 kann man scheinbar per Alt+Rechte Maustaste + Ziehen etwas annäherndes erreichen.

Quelle: http://blog.gilbertconsulting.com/2009/10/photoshop-brush-size-shortcuts.html


Alex


----------

